# Bumps on Head



## FL_Beach_Vizsla (Jul 16, 2016)

We are new to the forum, and are looking for some help. Our little boy, 11 weeks old, recently developed some bumps on his head. I've done a little research on the forum, and it appears to be some kind of a allergy. We switched his food back to what the breeder gave him, both foods were high quality, grain free. Wondering if anyone else has had this experience, and how they resolved it. The bumps don't seem to bother him, but they've been there for about two weeks and aren't getting any better. I'm hoping the diet change will help. Any input is appreciated. Thank you in advance!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Does he have any of the bumps on his elbows, or any where else?


----------



## FL_Beach_Vizsla (Jul 16, 2016)

He has a couple on his upper neck but nowhere else on his body.


----------



## Goodg8r (Jul 7, 2016)

Dutch had the same thing and we finally figured out it was a food allergy, specifically beef protien. I'd highly recommend an elimination diet.


----------

